
Loki: A promising plan gone terribly wrong [2002] - aaronbrethorst
http://web.archive.org/web/20020418225227/http://www.linuxandmain.com/features/lokistory.html
======
retube
It seems amazing that so many people were prepared to support the company with
loans. Particularly as such support was surely a strong indication that the
company was in trouble.

